

Quiet You Tube - fragmede
http://quietyoutube.com

======
pacificstate
Check out ZENTUBE... <http://znt.nu/>

------
fragmede
A single serving site I've been meaning to build for a while. The inability to
disable comments finally did me in.

~~~
jolan
You might want to say what it it does on the frontpage. I thought it just
auto-muted videos or something.

~~~
fragmede
Added; thanks for the input!

------
helwr
genius, i need something like this for NYT, WSJ articles

noise free reading

~~~
fragmede
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
helwr
cool, Kafka on the front page, i'm sold

and it works like a charm

